# The Super-cool Torch Thread...



## blackandgolduk

OK, a while back I decided I wanted a decent torch and as I happened to be browsing in my local TK Maxx I noticed that they were selling 3 x D-cell mags for a tenner. I snapped one up, took it home, waited for it to go dark and POW! I was completely underwhelmed by the output. I thought an extra battery would do it, so I jumped on the 'net and bagged me a 4 x D-cell Mag. Nope, still a pretty puny output - good spread but no real punch in the distance.

So I jumped back on the 'net and found that, like people who love modding watches there are also people who liked modding torches. There are some crazy beasts out there but decided to start nice and simple. I wanted something that didn't break the bank and would be easy to do on the kitchen table. I settled on a CREE LED 5w mod with heatsink and an aspheric lens that focuses the beam into a long concentrated one.

LED drop-in mod...










...and the kick-a*s lens!










The LED module screws into a heatsink connecting with the aluminium body of the torch to make sure the diode doesn't blow and just slots into the existing bulb holder. Easy! The lens is then a straight drop-in fit with the original reflector removed from within the torch head. The bezel then screws back on...










...and you get a throw of up to 600ft with a beam like a lightsabre!










The parts were ordered from China for US$34 and arrived within 3 weeks - no shipping or tax to pay.

This is a great starter mod for anyone who wants a torch that will blow away anything you can get on the domestic market - it's also easily reversible. It's brighter than a standard torch and increases run time - a 4 x D Mag with the standard bulb runs for about 2 hrs, with output fading after about 30 mins. The LED mod provides constant output for between 10 and 12 hrs!

If anyone wants the details of where to order from, then PM me


----------



## pg tips

Modded torches! I've seen it all now! :lol:


----------



## blackandgolduk

pg tips said:


> Modded torches! I've seen it all now! :lol:


You know you want one...


----------



## Griff

This is the dog's twitcher 










Fenix LD20 Specifications

Cree Premium Q5 LED with a life of 50,000 hours

2 modes with 6 types of output.

General mode - 9 lumens (71 hours) - 47 lumens (13 hours) - 94 lumens (5 hours) - SOS signaling. Turbo mode - 180 lumens constant (2 hours) - strobe. All figures using 2500 mah Ni-mh batteries

Digitally regulated output maintains constant brightness

Uses two AA batteries

150mm (length) by 21.5mm diameter

Made from T6 - aircraft grade aluminium

Premium durable type 111 hard anodized anti abrasive finish

50 gram weight (excluding batteries)

Waterproof to IPX - 8 standard

Toughened ultra - clear glass lens with anti reflective coating

Push button tailcap switch

Capable of standing up securely on a flat surface to use as a candle


----------



## jasonm

PM sent James...

I have a 'thing' for torches h34r:

I have loads, mainly little ally leds and stuff, but I think I need those Maglite upgrades


----------



## blackandgolduk

jasonm said:


> PM sent James...
> 
> I have a 'thing' for torches h34r:
> 
> I have loads, mainly little ally leds and stuff, but I think I need those Maglite upgrades


So do I - I think it stems from the fact that I'd get some kind of torch as a stocking filler from my Dad at Chrimbo every year until I was about 19! :lol:

These things are bloomin' brilliant. It really brings it home that the choice of torches available on the UK high street is poor. I've seen a Surefire in Maplins and that's it. LED's are the future, but they have to be these killer Q5's and Seoul/CREE ones to make a difference - bog standard LEDs just don't have any real throw or power.

If anyone is after a good, cheap LED torch then check out the Tesco (I kid you not!) own brand 2 x C-cell aluminium jobbie. It's got a CREE Q5 (like Griff's Fenix) so it really throws and has great battery life. It's not aircraft grade alu, but it's only Â£15! Bargain!


----------



## Guest

Well if you really want to find something then go for something big  This one is only one of the canditates for real life eye burning light:










I have four with similar kind of power for photography purposes (outdoors model shoots at night) since I prefer to work with constant light and not with strobes. (althou I have couple of those as well)..

EDIT: forgot to add the power is around 3350 lumens and battery is good for about 30min, then again with live power that's not a issue (as in my usage, most of the time..)


----------



## jaslfc5

theres a really good sketch about torches by rhod gilbert worth checking out and once you watch it i hope you will come to youre senses .

modding torches i cant stop shaking my head about that one .


----------



## Griff

discordianist said:


> Well if you really want to find something then go for something big  This one is only one of the canditates for real life eye burning light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have four with similar kind of power for photography purposes (outdoors model shoots at night) since I prefer to work with constant light and not with strobes. (althou I have couple of those as well)..
> 
> EDIT: forgot to add the power is around 3350 lumens and battery is good for about 30min, then again with live power that's not a issue (as in my usage, most of the time..)


Impressive, but hardly a torch

May as well get one of these


----------



## thunderbolt

I've jumped the gun a bit again.  I ordered a new reflector and lens for my 4 D-cell on Saturday. :no:


----------



## blackandgolduk

thunderbolt said:


> I've jumped the gun a bit again.  I ordered a new reflector and lens for my 4 D-cell on Saturday. :no:


If you cut/grind the cam off the reflector then the LED upgrade will fit...


----------



## scottishcammy

When I was on the beat, this is what I used:

http://www.inova.org.uk/acatalog/Inova_T3_...t_LED_Torch.php


----------



## RussellB

Or just get a Surefire, they are the dogs!


----------



## pg tips

I really didn't want to go down this road but ...

reflectors, what are the pros and cons over orange peel vs smooth? h34r:


----------



## blackandgolduk

pg tips said:


> I really didn't want to go down this road but ...
> 
> reflectors, what are the pros and cons over orange peel vs smooth? h34r:


I think the orange peel reflectors are more 'forgiving' when it comes to the hotspot. Smooth reflectors will accentuate any scratches in the lens and any imperfections in the bulb output. LEDs seem not to need reflectors to perform well.

My 710 already thinks this whole forum is full of nut jobs. If she could see this she'd have me committed!


----------



## blackandgolduk

scottishcammy said:


> When I was on the beat, this is what I used:
> 
> http://www.inova.org.uk/acatalog/Inova_T3_...t_LED_Torch.php


Are you issued a torch or are you free to buy your own?


----------



## pg tips

Issued. I think they are called endurance. 6v rechargeable from the cigar lighter socket, they are crap!

this place looks interesting!










http://flashlight-forums.com/


----------



## blackandgolduk

pg tips said:


> Issued. I think they are called endurance. 6v rechargeable from the cigar lighter socket, they are crap!
> 
> this place looks interesting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://flashlight-forums.com/


Do a search and you'll find quite a lot of watch-talk over there, too!


----------



## thunderbolt

blackandgolduk said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've jumped the gun a bit again.  I ordered a new reflector and lens for my 4 D-cell on Saturday. :no:
> 
> 
> 
> If you cut/grind the cam off the reflector then the LED upgrade will fit...
Click to expand...

Hmmm. Got me thinking there.


----------



## blackandgolduk

thunderbolt said:


> blackandgolduk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've jumped the gun a bit again.  I ordered a new reflector and lens for my 4 D-cell on Saturday. :no:
> 
> 
> 
> If you cut/grind the cam off the reflector then the LED upgrade will fit...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm. Got me thinking there.
Click to expand...

The only other thing on a 4 x D is that you need to use a 'dummy' cell so as not to blow the circuitry, the LEDs are designed to run off 3 x D - it works fine in mine...


----------



## thunderbolt

blackandgolduk said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackandgolduk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've jumped the gun a bit again.  I ordered a new reflector and lens for my 4 D-cell on Saturday. :no:
> 
> 
> 
> If you cut/grind the cam off the reflector then the LED upgrade will fit...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm. Got me thinking there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only other thing on a 4 x D is that you need to use a 'dummy' cell so as not to blow the circuitry, the LEDs are designed to run off 3 x D - it works fine in mine...
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info James, I'll have a think and a google.


----------



## mjolnir

I love torches 

I managed to pick up this Hope Vision One at Llandegla last week. They were selling off their test torches since it's almost summer and they won't get any use out of them.

3.5w Cree - 240 lumens. It's great helmet mounted when your out on a trail in the dark. You would look like a complete muppet on the roads with it mounted on your head though so it usually lives on the bars.










Just another 6 months before i'll be able to use it properly in the dark. Doh.


----------



## BondandBigM

After reading this thread I might have to upgrade from mine


----------



## MIKE

I "modded" my 2 Maglites with TerraLUX LED's h34r: Mine were just straight replacements of the bulbs (3xC 5 watt and 2xAAA 1 watt)

I'm impressed with that lens it looks the biz :huh:

Send me a link if pos. :lol:

The draw back is, once the battery is going flat the LED will not light, so you do not get a dim light like you do with a filiment bulb.

Mike


----------



## James

Torches eh, what next 

Brightest I have is an older divers light can't remember the depth rating but a focused beam and 60 watts


----------



## Stan

If you need a straight replacement bulb for a C or D cell Maglite then this might be worth a look:-

http://www.maglite.com/lamps_xenon.asp

Genuine upgrade from Mag industries and available for about Â£4 on that place. I've ordered one to try out in one of me 4xD cell jobs.


----------



## minkle

Dont get me started 

I meant to sort a decent torch during the winter but didnt bother..


----------



## Steve's Dad

Xenon eats LED.

I have one of these:










This baby kicks out 105 lumens or 200 lumens with optional P91 ultra-high output lamp ........which of course is my next purchase.

If you think people find you odd because you have two dozen watches, wait until you mention your torch collection as well!


----------



## Stan

This thread reminded me that I'm down to my last bulb for my Mini- Mag AA. I use this little torch the most, mainly for delving inside PCs and the like.

I had a quick look on t'internet for a basic LED upgrade instead of buying more standard bulbs and came up with this:-

http://www.niteize.com/productdetail.php?c...;product_id=108

I don't expect it to turn the AA Mag into a light-sabre but the whiter light output will be better and the saving in batteries should be noticeable. I got one for 7.5 quid inclusive on eVilBay which seems reasonable, so I'll report back when it turns up.


----------



## pg tips

I'd be interested in your opinion of those are Stan. I have a couple of 2 AA cell mag lights and have not been impressed with them tbh.


----------



## Stan

pg tips said:


> I'd be interested in your opinion of those are Stan. I have a couple of 2 AA cell mag lights and have not been impressed with them tbh.


Will do PG.  The Mini- Mag is nicely built but the light intensity drops off badly when the batteries get down to 1.3v, it's not too much of a problem when working in a PC case but it's terrible for general use.

Mag is bringing in LED upgrade modules for the C and D cell torches but the ones that need the upgrades most are the AAA and AA ones. I hope they'll get around to providing authorised upgrades for them too, that way the warranty will remain intact.

There are LED versions of the Mini- Maglite available now, but that doesn't help us existing owners who need a bit better output from the ones we already have.

Let's see how this Niteize module works.


----------



## MIKE

Stan said:


> I don't expect it to turn the AA Mag into a light-sabre but the whiter light output will be better and the saving in batteries should be noticeable. I got one for 7.5 quid inclusive on eVilBay which seems reasonable, so I'll report back when it turns up.


The difference with my 2x AAA Maglite was worth while, not a light sabre :lol: but far better than the iridescence bulb 

Mike

P.S I feel a new sub-forum coming on :huh:


----------



## Stan

MIKE said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't expect it to turn the AA Mag into a light-sabre but the whiter light output will be better and the saving in batteries should be noticeable. I got one for 7.5 quid inclusive on eVilBay which seems reasonable, so I'll report back when it turns up.
> 
> 
> 
> The difference with my 2x AAA Maglite was worth while, not a light sabre :lol: but far better than the iridescence bulb
> 
> Mike
> 
> P.S I feel a new sub-forum coming on :huh:
Click to expand...

Wait 'til I start on washing detergents. h34r: :lol:

At least we can diversify now, without some stuffed shirt telling us we should grow up or "naff orf" as was the case in years gone by. 

Take it easy Mike.


----------



## JonW

Ive got an Inova T2 and also the maglight which is more of a club than a light... im tempted with the upgrade, ill drop you a PM James


----------



## jasonm

JonW said:


> Ive got an Inova T2 and also the maglight which is more of a club than a light... im tempted with the upgrade, ill drop you a PM James


I can see the seller waking up in the morning to find loads of orders from the UK and scratching his head


----------



## Fatbloke

Stan said:


> This thread reminded me that I'm down to my last bulb for my Mini- Mag AA. I use this little torch the most, mainly for delving inside PCs and the like.
> 
> I had a quick look on t'internet for a basic LED upgrade instead of buying more standard bulbs and came up with this:-
> 
> http://www.niteize.com/productdetail.php?c...;product_id=108
> 
> I don't expect it to turn the AA Mag into a light-sabre but the whiter light output will be better and the saving in batteries should be noticeable. I got one for 7.5 quid inclusive on eVilBay which seems reasonable, so I'll report back when it turns up.


I bought those for my maglites last year and i waws very impressed with them.

I also bought a simple led bulb for the 3xD cell maglite which was better than the original bulb but not as impressive.

Good simple upgrades though, only cost me a few dollars over in the states


----------



## jasonm

Stan said:


> This thread reminded me that I'm down to my last bulb for my Mini- Mag AA. I use this little torch the most, mainly for delving inside PCs and the like.
> 
> I had a quick look on t'internet for a basic LED upgrade instead of buying more standard bulbs and came up with this:-
> 
> http://www.niteize.com/productdetail.php?c...;product_id=108
> 
> I don't expect it to turn the AA Mag into a light-sabre but the whiter light output will be better and the saving in batteries should be noticeable. I got one for 7.5 quid inclusive on eVilBay which seems reasonable, so I'll report back when it turns up.


Great site Stan, thanks for that one


----------



## blackandgolduk

For the smaller Mags the simpler LED upgrades are a great improvement over the incan bulbs, if only for the fact that the batteries will last an awful lot longer. For the bigger mags, though, I'd recommend the Q5/P4 upgrades as they can throw a hell of a lot further.

This is perhaps the saddest thing that I've ever said, but high output LEDs are the future for torches and perhaps lighting in general...

Having said that, for a mega powerful incan driven torch just Google for Mag85...


----------



## Boxbrownie

jasonm said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive got an Inova T2 and also the maglight which is more of a club than a light... im tempted with the upgrade, ill drop you a PM James
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the seller waking up in the morning to find loads of orders from the UK and scratching his head
Click to expand...

Well he's got my order now......look forward to light sabering in the garden soon


----------



## frogspawn

Does this mean that in 20 years we will be looking for "old fashioned" lamps for our torches....bit like wind up watches......what is the f300 of the torch world???????????????? :lol:


----------



## pinkwindmill

jasonm said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread reminded me that I'm down to my last bulb for my Mini- Mag AA. I use this little torch the most, mainly for delving inside PCs and the like.
> 
> I had a quick look on t'internet for a basic LED upgrade instead of buying more standard bulbs and came up with this:-
> 
> http://www.niteize.com/productdetail.php?c...;product_id=108
> 
> I don't expect it to turn the AA Mag into a light-sabre but the whiter light output will be better and the saving in batteries should be noticeable. I got one for 7.5 quid inclusive on eVilBay which seems reasonable, so I'll report back when it turns up.
> 
> 
> 
> Great site Stan, thanks for that one
Click to expand...

Available via Amazon UK too...

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## JonW

Well two orders just went in from Sydney... LOL. NCON and I plan to rip our Mags apart on his kitchen table in a few weeks, a case of beer and a dark night should mean the girls will wonder what the hell happened to what were sane men LOL


----------



## ncon

Righty-ho! I have ordered an upgrade for myself and JonW... however we won't be going this far ...





 (Much as I hate to admit i'd really want to!)


----------



## William_Wilson

ncon said:


> Righty-ho! I have ordered an upgrade for myself and JonW... however we won't be going this far ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Much as I hate to admit i'd really want to!)


Oh, perfect for map reading in the car. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## JonW

Im with you mate... Im very tempted with that... the ability to throw fire has always been a dream, kinda like Zeus... :lol:

We'd be arrested within mins with those here, the total fire ban reigns supreme... you Europeans have it easy with bonfires and garden burn ups... no such thing here, youd have the neighbourhood up in smoke before you can say 'Swan Vesta'...


----------



## BondandBigM

ncon said:


>


 

Where can I get one of those 

"honest Gov, I just shined my torch on him to see who it was that was breaking in and he spontaniously combusted right in front of me"

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Boxbrownie

JonW said:


> Im with you mate... Im very tempted with that... the ability to throw fire has always been a dream, kinda like Zeus... :lol:
> 
> We'd be arrested within mins with those here, the total fire ban reigns supreme... you Europeans have it easy with bonfires and garden burn ups... no such thing here, youd have the neighbourhood up in smoke before you can say 'Swan Vesta'...


So thats why you moved Jon? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JonW

Shuussshhh David! :lol:


----------



## Stan

The 4 D-cell Xenon bulb turned up today and it is an improvement on the standard Krypton bulb. 

The light is whiter and there is more of it, I can't find my light meter otherwise I could give some indication of how much better it is. :lol: I'd guess at 20% in this torch. The focus pattern is better than the standard bulb too, in both spot and flood modes.

I think it's a good upgrade if you intend to stick with incandescent bulbs.


----------



## wapyaly

I can't see for anoraks! You guys need to go to the PUB! Can I beat the record for being banned with the shortest number of posts!

Whose watch widow am I!!??


----------



## pg tips

Hi Aly!

Yep sad lot of ***** aren't they! 

How are you getting on with the new nipper?


----------



## Stan

wapyaly said:


> I can't see for anoraks! You guys need to go to the PUB! Can I beat the record for being banned with the shortest number of posts!
> 
> Whose watch widow am I!!??


Can't see? :blink:

All together..........................

*YOU NEED A BRIGHTER TORCH!* :tongue2: :lol:


----------



## wapyaly

Stan said:


> wapyaly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see for anoraks! You guys need to go to the PUB! Can I beat the record for being banned with the shortest number of posts!
> 
> Whose watch widow am I!!??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't see? :blink:
> 
> All together..........................
> 
> *YOU NEED A BRIGHTER TORCH!* :tongue2: :lol:
Click to expand...

PMPL!! LOL!! I'll bugger off and leave you guys to it! x x x

PS Has Jase told you just how MANY torches he has in his bedside table, nearly as many as he has watches.......


----------



## wapyaly

pg tips said:


> Hi Aly!
> 
> Yep sad lot of ***** aren't they!
> 
> How are you getting on with the new nipper?


I don;t want to get into trouble for post hijacking h34r:

But Oscar is FAB!! :bb:


----------



## andy s

wapyaly said:


> I can't see for anoraks! You guys need to go to the PUB! Can I beat the record for being banned with the shortest number of posts!
> 
> Whose watch widow am I!!??


No chance of a ban, your just getting interesting, by the way you dont host a existing Hi power flash light site do you.


----------



## JonW

PMSL, this is the best thread... Techy stuff, fire, abuse from the Mrs and a big up of the new arrival OzKah, superb


----------



## ncon

JonW said:


> PMSL, this is the best thread... Techy stuff, fire, abuse from the Mrs and a big up of the new arrival OzKah, superb


I agree Jon, however, I think thongs are going to get out of hand :tongue2: (OK, I know they are)








Am already looking into how to get a laser into a Maglite, problem being I have a couple of spare torches to butcher and not too many neighbours..... If you see what looks like red lightning h34r: a little to the north of your place, come quickly... and bring a fire extinguisher! :huh:

(I may well start living up to the image of may avatar! lol)


----------



## Stan

ncon said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> 
> PMSL, this is the best thread... Techy stuff, fire, abuse from the Mrs and a big up of the new arrival OzKah, superb
> 
> 
> 
> I think thongs are going to get out of hand
Click to expand...

Thongs.:blink: ?

Okay, I can go with that. I knew a Brazilian lass that wore one (I think she called it a tanga) of those but there was no sign of a torch on it. Is there a Mag instruments thong attachment?

The Brazilian girl wasn't very interested in anything other than rudimentary things and had quite sharp teeth.

Nice lass, but she didn't know a watch or a torch from a bulls foot.


----------



## ncon

Stan said:


> ncon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonW said:
> 
> 
> 
> PMSL, this is the best thread... Techy stuff, fire, abuse from the Mrs and a big up of the new arrival OzKah, superb
> 
> 
> 
> I think thongs are going to get out of hand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thongs.:blink: ?
> 
> Okay, I can go with that. I knew a Brazilian lass that wore one (I think she called it a tanga) of those but there was no sign of a torch on it. Is there a Mag instruments thong attachment?
> 
> The Brazilian girl wasn't very interested in anything other than rudimentary things and had quite sharp teeth.
> 
> Nice lass, but she didn't know a watch or a torch from a bulls foot.
Click to expand...

Things, Stan. Things are going to get out of hand... lol! 

Still, this is a hugely amusing thread to be fair, I don't think James knows what he has started (did he insert a legal disclaimer anywhere?) :huh:


----------



## Stan

pg tips said:


> Hi Aly!
> 
> Yep sad lot of ***** aren't they!


But you still want me to update you on the Nite-Ize upgrade I suspect? 

Crowd pleaser. :lol:


----------



## Stan

ncon said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ncon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonW said:
> 
> 
> 
> PMSL, this is the best thread... Techy stuff, fire, abuse from the Mrs and a big up of the new arrival OzKah, superb
> 
> 
> 
> I think thongs are going to get out of hand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thongs.:blink: ?
> 
> Okay, I can go with that. I knew a Brazilian lass that wore one (I think she called it a tanga) of those but there was no sign of a torch on it. Is there a Mag instruments thong attachment?
> 
> The Brazilian girl wasn't very interested in anything other than rudimentary things and had quite sharp teeth.
> 
> Nice lass, but she didn't know a watch or a torch from a bulls foot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Things, Stan. Things are going to get out of hand... lol!
> 
> Still, this is a hugely amusing thread to be fair, I don't think James knows what he has started (did he insert a legal disclaimer anywhere?) :huh:
Click to expand...

Nick, this is a fun thread. If we mess up we will get sanctioned, dunner worry. 

I'm enjoying it for what it is, torches aren't offensive unless you hit someone with one, imo.

I like Brazilian girls to this day, honest, simplistic and not as shrill and loud as some of the girls we have in Blighty these days. 

Off topic I know, sorry.


----------



## JonW

Brazillian girls are great, always nice to have been brazillian'd... or is that something else? :lol:

Anyway, why do Americans call a torch a flash light? I dont want it to flash, just light... hence its a torch... and flaming is best...

NCON, whats the ETA on these kits? We need to book in an evening to play. I had a quick look for my mag, but so far no dice. Will look more at the wend 

Anyone know of any upgrades for the pencil sized (more like whiteboard pen) Mags? NCON and I both have one that would make a good laser...


----------



## ncon

No idea on ETA yet







so we'll have to be patient.

I have at least one torch for a sensible upgrade and one that I can butcher and "LAY-ZER" up!

I think an earlier post in this thread had a reasonable upgrade for the AA size mags (which I think are available locally) and is probably worth doing.

Will let you know when they are likely to arrive when I do (and how much you owe me!) :tongue2:


----------



## Boxbrownie

When I saw thongs were getting out of hand, I wondered why the Aussies had started wearing them on thier hands!

And you have the cheek to question the Yanks use of the word "flashlight" Jon? :lol:

Right.....I've torn my diary....wheres the sellotape? :tongue2:


----------



## johnbrigade

blackandgolduk said:


> OK, a while back I decided I wanted a decent torch and as I happened to be browsing in my local TK Maxx I noticed that they were selling 3 x D-cell mags for a tenner. I snapped one up, took it home, waited for it to go dark and POW! I was completely underwhelmed by the output. I thought an extra battery would do it, so I jumped on the 'net and bagged me a 4 x D-cell Mag. Nope, still a pretty puny output - good spread but no real punch in the distance.
> 
> So I jumped back on the 'net and found that, like people who love modding watches there are also people who liked modding torches. There are some crazy beasts out there but decided to start nice and simple. I wanted something that didn't break the bank and would be easy to do on the kitchen table. I settled on a CREE LED 5w mod with heatsink and an aspheric lens that focuses the beam into a long concentrated one.
> 
> LED drop-in mod...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and the kick-a*s lens!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The LED module screws into a heatsink connecting with the aluminium body of the torch to make sure the diode doesn't blow and just slots into the existing bulb holder. Easy! The lens is then a straight drop-in fit with the original reflector removed from within the torch head. The bezel then screws back on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and you get a throw of up to 600ft with a beam like a lightsabre!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The parts were ordered from China for US$34 and arrived within 3 weeks - no shipping or tax to pay.
> 
> This is a great starter mod for anyone who wants a torch that will blow away anything you can get on the domestic market - it's also easily reversible. It's brighter than a standard torch and increases run time - a 4 x D Mag with the standard bulb runs for about 2 hrs, with output fading after about 30 mins. The LED mod provides constant output for between 10 and 12 hrs!
> 
> If anyone wants the details of where to order from, then PM me


Does this mod work with the 2D Mags as well?

I was out practicing with the band last week when the police came down (no we're not that bad :lol: It's fairly remote location tends to attract the odd undesirable) and started looking for something or someone with their torch - that was very bright. Much brighter than my Mags - I only have a 2D for normal 'torch use' and a 2AA for seeing where to plug things in on dark stages.


----------



## Boxbrownie

Yes.....designed to work with 2D & 3D but you need a dummy cell in the 4D torch or it'll make all the magic smoke vent from the LED and it won't work after that! :lol:


----------



## blackandgolduk

ncon said:


> No idea on ETA yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so we'll have to be patient.


Took about 2 or 3 weeks to get to Blighty, may be a bit quicker to Oz...


----------



## JonW

Damn, this is a first... I owe NCON money... I feel, well.... dirty... haha :lol:


----------



## Stan

The Niteize Mini Maglite upgrade arrived today and I like it.

Fitting the unit is very straightforward; if you can change the standard bulb then you can easily do the upgrade.

The first thing most people will want to know is how bright is the LED upgrade compared to the standard tungsten bulb. I did a rudimentary test using an old light meter and a piece of A4 white paper.

At 28 inches from the paper and with the tungsten bulb set to â€œbest spotâ€ mode, I got an EV reading of 4. Replacing the tungsten with the LED module gave an EV reading of 4.5. Not much difference there, but the light pattern of the LED module is wider than the tungsten bulb set to â€œspotâ€ mode. With the tungsten bulb set to a pattern roughly equivalent to the LED module the EV reading came out to about 3.75.

This is significant, because even though the LED module takes away the ability of the Mini Mag to focus the beam, at a similar spread it is brighter and the quality of output is far superior. The â€œringyâ€, patchy light output that the standard bulb and reflector produce is completely absent with the LED module.

I have two AA batteries that are down to 1.3 volts and produce a brownish light quality with the tungsten bulb, they are ready for the bin as far as this set up is concerned. In the torch will the LED module installed I canâ€™t tell any difference between these, nearly knackered, batteries and a fresh set.

I havenâ€™t tested the â€œthrowâ€ of light between the two set ups yet, I'll probably try after dark, but I suspect the LED module wonâ€™t get as far as the tungsten in spot mode.

The LED module has changed the character of the Mini Mag, it now has a fixed beam pattern, that may not suit every one. Set to a similar beam pattern the light output and â€œevennessâ€ of the LED unit is much superior to the tungsten set up though. The output from the LED is rather more blue than white, but much better than the brown from the tungsten on low batteries. 

The tail switch that came with the kit is fast and convenient to use, it seems reasonably well made too, but time will tell I suppose.

For messing around in PCs, reading poorly located electricity meters or just getting a key into a lock, the Mini Mag has been a very useful tool. This upgrade has improved on the original for those jobs, of that Iâ€™m certain.

http://www.niteize.com/productdetail.php?c...;product_id=108


----------



## jasonm

Cheers Stan!

Ive been looking in vain for my Mini-Mag since this thread started 

I suspect my 2 year old has put it in a safe place :bb:


----------



## blackandgolduk

OK guys, judging from the PM's that I've had, I guess that a fair few of you have these bits on order! Despite the fact that we're moving house on Tuesday and the 710 has me packing everything up (badly) I managed to snag a bit of time to take some Q&D photos so that you can see how it all fits together...

Fistly, this is what you get: The LED unit/heatsink and aspheric lens










The heatsink and LED screw together - it's quite a reasonable bit of engineering actually...










This is what you end up with when you dismanthe the head of your Mag and remove the bulb...


----------



## blackandgolduk

Position the base of the LED unit with heatsink screwed on to the bulb holder...










Then gently push the whole unit down until it's flush with the opening of the tube...










This is the time to test the unit - don't look directly at the LED!


----------



## blackandgolduk

Next, position the lens atop the head of the mag - dont forget to position the rubber o-ring too...










Then screw the bezel back on to the head which holds the lens firmly in place and screw the whole thing down onto the main tube...










Finally, the money shot - this was taken in a bright room, so you can see that the beam is pretty powerful! The Mag is still focusable, so much so that you can actually project the square image of the LED onto the wall in great detail...










Hope this helps! Happy modding...


----------



## mjolnir

jasonm said:


> Ive been looking in vain for my Mini-Mag since this thread started


I found mine hiding under the bed whilst I was clearing up a couple of weeks ago.

Think I might have to try Stans Mod.

Cheers Stan.


----------



## jasonm

Thanks James, my order has been dispatched apparently so hope to to use your pics soon....


----------



## pg tips




----------



## jasonm




----------



## langtoftlad

pg tips said:


>


Jase and the magic torch :tongue2: You daft booger!


----------



## thunderbolt

pg tips said:


>


Quality. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MIKE

YEH! I have just ordered the aspheric lens (all ready have a LED upgrade h34r: )

See what you have started James :huh:

At least they are easy to Mod unlike watches :lol:

Mike


----------



## ncon

Thanks for the second walkthrough and pics of the installation, it looks idiot-proof (almost!)


----------



## Stan

I've just ordered a TerraLUX TLE-6EX MiniStar5 LED upgrade unit for my other 4D *Mag*Lite. h34r:

I hope this will bring the old *[email protected]*tlite into the twenty-first century, it's been a handy thing to have in the car and by the bedside but wasn't so good for cat locating, compared to more modern torches, it seems.

For Rob and jase,

The Niteize upgrade I got makes the Mini Mag more useful as an indoor torch, it doesn't make it a competent outdoor one. There are more advanced upgrades from Niteize, TerraLUX (and others) that improve on the standard Mini Mag, but the cost elevates noticeably.

I would have preferred the basic Niteize upgrade to be less "blue" than it is, but the potential longevity of the module and the savings made in battery consumption make it a suitable upgrade in my case.

It's very difficult to find solid, empirical information about Maglite upgrades. Most of the information is at best subjective.

Thanks to James I've done some hours of research in to this and come up with some (possibly inaccurate) conclusions.

If you have a Maglite and like its excellent build quality, then upgrade it unless you can buy a better torch for less than the upgrade costs. 

A "tactical" torch may not be the best torch for most peoples use, I can easily burn news paper with a 50p fag lighter rather than a silly priced torch that won't cripple an assailant like a 4D Maglite will.

Let's not get into a pecker contest here, bigger can be better sometimes, but if it was I would have ended up a loner. :lol:

Other than the AA Mini Mag I use for intimate work I need a torch that is big and heavy with good cat locating ability, to also ensure I can twat a rogue Chav, whilst looking for my delinquent pussy. 

Take my wallet and watch? Eat my upgraded 4D cell Maglite. h34r:

I'm looking forward to my TerraLUX upgrade, I may keep you posted.


----------



## MIKE

Stan said:


> I've just ordered a TerraLUX TLE-6EX MiniStar5 LED


Hi Stan

That's the one I got for mine, don't you love the name :huh: for what is basically a bulb :lol:

Should have no problem finding the cat  Mine will easily pick things out 1/2 a field away (no idea in meters h34r: ) at the bottom of our garden.

Only draw back is once the battery has gone to low they will not light but you have full power up to that point.

Mike


----------



## Stan

I know what you mean Mike, an impressive name always means better performance, doesn't it? 

Personally, I'd like my 4d cell Mag to run at the initial brightness (with four fresh Pro- Cells) for more than the 15 minutes it does at the moment. 

The batteries go down quickly with the tungsten bulbs, and the bulbs get very clouded and dark in a very short space of time.

I supose that's the main complaint Maglite users have about the torch to be honest, the rest of it is outstanding, imo.

Even the MagLed upgrade is much better than the basic incandescent incarnation when it goes into "safe" mode? Bulb life is a major concern too, the MagLed bulb might address that point, finally?

I don't know.

I'll wait for the TerraLux to turn up and comment when it arrives.


----------



## blackandgolduk

Of all the 'off the shelf' upgrades, the TerraLux seems to be the most well regarded - is it rated at 5w or 3w? I'd be interested to see a comparison between that and the one that I got...


----------



## William_Wilson

blackandgolduk said:


> Of all the 'off the shelf' upgrades, the TerraLux seems to be the most well regarded - is it rated at 5w or 3w? I'd be interested to see a comparison between that and the one that I got...


I have a 5 watt TerrorLux on the way from New York for my 2 D cell Mag. It's not that far away, hopefully it will arrive this week. 

Later,

William


----------



## Stan

blackandgolduk said:


> Of all the 'off the shelf' upgrades, the TerraLux seems to be the most well regarded - is it rated at 5w or 3w? I'd be interested to see a comparison between that and the one that I got...


I've got mine coming from the Torch Site and they state it consumes three watts, I'm guessing it will be similar to the Mag LED upgrade but has a larger heat sink.


----------



## Roger

Save money..............take up a hobby where you dont need a torch............

They say dogging is good!


----------



## feenix

Got my IQ switch and 1 watt LED upgrade today for my double AA Maglite. I found the upgrade fits better if you remove the original bulb holder (simply a matter of pulling straight up) and leaves you with more adjustment of the light focus.

The IQ switch alone is worth the cost of the upgrade, allows you to operate the bulb on 100%, 50%, or 25% power (with corresponding battery life extension) with an automatic cut-off of around 15 mins so the light isn't accidentally left turned on, as well as a fast and slow strobe light enabling the battery life to be extended for up to 60 - 70 hours.

I bought the upgrade from Ebay seller basket3210_1 for $18.30 including postage (came to around Â£12 via Paypal at current exchange rates). Ordered on the evening of 23rd fitted in the UK on the evening of 27th.

After due consideration I'd say that this is a worthwhile use of time and money. The extended battery life alone will pay for the upgrade in next to no time.


----------



## Stan

The Terralux TLE-6EX came this morning and is installed in the other 4D Maglite. I canâ€™t test very extensively at the moment because itâ€™s still light outside, but the initial impression is that the Terralux is brighter, has a tighter spot beam and the light is very much whiter than the incan bulb.

This is in comparison to the Maglite that has the upgraded Maglite Magnum Star Xenon bulb, not the standard Krypton.

The performance of the Terralux on flood seems a little better, though I reckon the reflector is the main culprit of the â€œringsâ€ in flood mode.

The Terralux is looking like a good upgrade but Iâ€™ll confirm that when I can take it outside after dark.

@Feenix,

Thanks for pointing out that supplier; the prices seem a little cheaper than in the UK, Iâ€™ll check out what else he has.


----------



## feenix

Stan said:


> @Feenix,
> 
> Thanks for pointing out that supplier; the prices seem a little cheaper than in the UK, I'll check out what else he has.


NP, I'm now't if not cheap 

I like a bargain, and like to share what I find. No point in paying more than we have to. Got to save some money for watches


----------



## Stan

Ok, been outside in the rain testing torches. Iâ€™ve compared a 4D Xenon equipped Maglite with a 4D Maglite equipped with the Terralux TLE-6EX led module in the pouring rain, did I mention that?

The Terralux module is slightly brighter that the Mag Star Xenon, but not by much according to eyeball Mk1. The spot beam is a little tighter and this helps the throw a bit, I was testing to an estimated 100- 150 yards.

The Terralux is a lot â€œwhiterâ€ (well, very slighty greenish) compared to the hot running Xenon bulb.

We had new street lighting put in about three years ago (Sodium lamps I think) and they put out an orangey light similar to that of tungsten. The Xenon bulb got a little bit lost in the swamp of the street lights but the LED unit with its whiter light stood out a bit better.

Conclusions:-

The Xenon bulb isnâ€™t a slouch compared to the Terralux LED, Iâ€™d be happy with the output of the Xenon bulb if only it could maintain its original output using fresh batteries for more than 30 minutes of use. It canâ€™t and no one can expect it too.

First round to the LED.

The costs; The Xenon bulb costs about 4 quid if you shop wisely, the Terralux I got for Â£18. The Xenon bulb could last for 10 hours if you handle it carefully in use, it will maintain a useable level of output for about 3hours in a 4d cell Maglite. The Terralux could last for a claimed 100,000 hours and produces useful output for 10 hours. Theses numbers (for both bulbs) are based on measurements made a chap called â€œBigWafflesâ€ on the Candle Power Forum. The lifespan of the Xenon is based on my experience of the standard Maglite Krypton bulbs, which I suspect will be similar to the Xenon.

The Terralux is a little better (hardly) than the Xenon in light output (on fresh batteries) but it will deliver that output for much longer than the Xenon. In terms of cost alone the Terralux has to be a better bet than the Xenon.

The Xenon is a better bulb than the standard Krypton to begin with, so anyone wanting to upgrade a standard Mag is going to be pleasantly surprised with the Terralux.

Iâ€™ve read that the output of the Terralux TLE-6 range falls a little if used continuously for 30 minutes or more due to temperature increase, only to return to normal output once cooled down. I donâ€™t see that being a problem as Magliteâ€™s Krypton and Xenon bulbs do the same thing, but they continue to lose output whether you cool them down or not. :lol:

The Terralux TLE-6EX is a worthwhile upgrade for the standard tungsten Maglite in every way and is generally quite a bit cheaper than Magliteâ€™s own LED upgrade to people living in the UK. It gets my vote. :thumbsup:

â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦

I havenâ€™t finished yet! :lol:

When I was checking out the Niteize upgrade for the Mini-Mag I spotted that there was a Niteize 1 watt upgrade bulb for standard â€œPRâ€ flange (if thatâ€™s the right term) torches using from 2 to 6 D cells. It seems slightly better regarded on CPF than the Terralux equivalent, so I went looking for one.

The Niteize 1watter isnâ€™t easy to find in the UK and when you find one it costs 9 quid more than it does it the States.

Thanks to Feenix Iâ€™ve been able to order one from the good old US of A for eleven quid including postage. I have a torch in mind for this bulb (though I will test in the Mag 4D, of course), it spends its life in the kitchen and Shorty uses it quite a bit when she gets in the â€œforgottenâ€ knickers from the washing line, and similar emergencies.

The Niteize 1 watter gave out a fairly consistent output 30 Lumens for 28.5 hours when tested in a 3D Mag by â€œBigWaffles", so it may be the ideal upgrade for the kitchen torch, reducing the possibility of Shorty tripping over plant pots when she goes in search of her missing knickers.

Iâ€™ll let you know what itâ€™s like once it arrives.

Thatâ€™s it; Iâ€™m done. 

Kthanxbye.


----------



## MIKE

nice review Stan 

What did the neighbors say seeing you running about in the rain trying your different bulbs, all in the name of science :lol:

Mike


----------



## Stan

MIKE said:


> nice review Stan
> 
> What did the neighbors say seeing you running about in the rain trying your different bulbs, all in the name of science :lol:
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike. 

I didn't see any neighbours, most of them have got more sense than to be out in the rain, they don't like to get their shell-suits getting wet. 

One thing I've realised is that I've spent all my birthday money on torch bulbs and I haven't even got the money yet. h34r: I'd better be extra nice to the Mil and Sil for the next week or I'm likely to be up the creek with only a 4D cell Maglite for a paddle. :lol:

One thing that might be wise is to check any Alkaline batteries more regularly when running LED bulbs, the LEDs don't dim like tungsten bulbs do when the batteries get low and may fool us into thinking the batteries are in a better state than we think. Alkaline's tend to stand more chance of leaking when they become discharged to low levels, so I'll put that on my "to do" list.

I might take the batteries out and wrap them in cling film to reduce any chance of damage should they leak.


----------



## William_Wilson

My Mini Maglite and 2 cell Maglite upgrades arrived yesterday. They came from the same seller as feenix purchased from. The Mini upgrade is a three LED unit from Nite Ize and makes the light truly useful for lighting up rooms and larger objects. I've had my Mini for something like 18 years now.



















The TerraLux TLE-6EXB for 2 cell Maglites was listed as a 5 watt unit but in fact is a 3 watt one. My light will illuminate the front of my shop from 60 feet away. 



















Now I just need to polish the lenses. 

Later,

William


----------



## Stan

The Niteize 1 watt upgrade for the C and D cell Maglites came this morning, basket3210_1 certainly doesnâ€™t mess about!

The first thing I did was install it into one of the 4D Mags, the kitchen torch takes a back seat, sorry. I set up the torch with the Krypton bulb and tested it with a light meter with the incident light diffuser in place. Then I did the same test with the Niteize one watter and compared readings.

With the Krypton bulb I got an EV (exposure value) of 13.4, with the Niteize it was 12.9. Thatâ€™s half a stop; in reality the difference isnâ€™t easy for the eye to see because the quality (tightness and evenness of the beam) and â€œwhitenessâ€ of the light coming from the LED bulb is superior to the tungsten bulb.

The story is much the same as comparing the Terralux TLE-6 to the Mag Star Xenon bulb. The Terralux gives a reading of 13.8 EV to the Mag Starâ€™s 14.2. The Xenon may (on paper) give out more light but the output looks inferior to the LED bulb.

Comparing the two LED bulbs is also similar to comparing the two tungsten bulbs, the two most powerful bulbs of each type have a whiter light (and more of it) than the less powerful ones. Iâ€™ve never done any â€œbeam shotsâ€ before but Iâ€™ll have a go later, thatâ€™s the best method of showing the difference I think.

For people wanting similar output to the standard Krypton bulbs but with a whiter light and circa ten times the running time, then the Niteize 1 watt bulb is a perfect choice. Likewise, the Terralux will give a similar improvement that the Xenon bulb does over the Krypton and still give about 4 times the running time.

This does relate to the 4D Mags and my not be the same for other torches.

Needless to say, the Niteize wonâ€™t be going anywhere near the â€œkitchen torchâ€.


----------



## jasonm

My CREE LED 5w mod with heatsink and an aspheric lens kit came today from the seller James gave me, wow! What a difference 

I havent got the kit to do a proper review like Stan but Im very impressed, much brighter .....

Thanks James


----------



## Stan

I think that nice James bloke has opened a very large can of worms Jase. I'm spending far too much time on the Candle Power forum.


----------



## Stan

I've done a couple of beam shots, they were taken at a distance of 4ft at 1/30th second and f4, they are a little dark but they are consistent and show the relative brightness of the two bulbs.

First up, the Niteize 1 watt.


----------



## Stan

Second is the Terralux TLE-6, you can see that the hot-spot and light spill are sharper and brighter than the Niteize, but both bulbs have their advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## Stan

For control purposes here's the stock tungsten bulb, it's quite a bit yellower than it appears in the picture though.


----------



## Stan

I felt guilty, I know I should have put the Niteize bulb in the kitchen torch but selfishness has overtaken me. h34r: Being realistic, the kitchen torch is well over 20 years old, made by "Ever Ready", it probably cost no more than 5 pieces of Stirling.

I've just bought a bit of Chinese "special" from "that place", it claims to have a 3watt Luxeon LED and runs on one AA battery, this will take the crown of the old kitchen torch, maybe. It cost Â£4 and if it turns up I will be impressed. If it lasts more than five minutes I will be stunned, assuming it turns up. Not that I'm suggesting it won't turn up, of course.

Yes, I'm a real "player".


----------



## JonW

Brilliant work Stan! Loving yer work mate


----------



## Stan

Thanks Jon. 

I've got a new project in mind, something that could make use of those spare 4D MagLite bulbs.


----------



## thunderbolt

I'm still waiting for my new parts for my Maglite, 14 days since I ordered them and no response to 3 emails. :taz: :taz: :taz:


----------



## Boxbrownie

Still waiting here too.......


----------



## feenix

thunderbolt said:


> I'm still waiting for my new parts for my Maglite, 14 days since I ordered them and no response to 3 emails. :taz: :taz: :taz:





Boxbrownie said:


> Still waiting here too.......


From what sellers guys, let everyone know who is fast and who takes their time.


----------



## blackandgolduk

The parts for my torch took about 3 weeks to arrive, so I wouldn't worry too much. From what I gather, it's a one man operation and communication is difficult to instigate - on the bright side, he's got a good rep for things arriving eventually.

And trust me - it'll be worth the wait...


----------



## feenix

blackandgolduk said:


> The parts for my torch took about 3 weeks to arrive, so I wouldn't worry too much. From what I gather, it's a one man operation and communication is difficult to instigate - on the bright side, he's got a good rep for things arriving eventually.
> 
> And trust me - it'll be worth the wait...


I can't see a reason for not posting on the site, rather than by PM the links to these parts, unless of course there are also watches/watch-parts for sale on the same site then there shouldn't be any rules broken.


----------



## blackandgolduk

There are a few pages of watches on the site - basically, you can buy pretty much anything that's made in China from the site... However, if the mods deem it appropriate then I'll happily post the links


----------



## feenix

blackandgolduk said:


> There are a few pages of watches on the site - basically, you can buy pretty much anything that's made in China from the site... However, if the mods deem it appropriate then I'll happily post the links


Ahh, gotcha. I know the type of site you mean now. Maybe better not to post it then, I'd not want to see us abuse RLTs forum.


----------



## Stuart Davies

I have 3 :blink: of these Exposure Joysticks - Retail at about Â£135 each and worth every penny! :yes:

Link to * EXPOSURE* website (not a sales site so should be OK...)

I wear one on my helmet :lol: and other two sit on my handle bars. Cars (or rather the drivers) bloody hate them because they are so bright which is funny!


----------



## Griff

I've fitted LED upgrades to my AA and 3D Maglites. Not bad

For outdoors though my Fenix TK20 is way more impressive


----------



## blackandgolduk

Griff said:


> I've fitted LED upgrades to my AA and 3D Maglites. Not bad
> 
> For outdoors though my Fenix TK20 is way more impressive


Which did you fit out of interest? The Cree Q5 upgrade for the Mag should blow most things out of the water!


----------



## Boxbrownie

Got home today and my bits were waiting for me....  but....and its a big BUT the bits don't fit :cry2:

I don't know if my Mags are too old or what but the fitment is a few thou too big to slide into the MagLite holder










These are my MagLites.....genuine ML of course, tried all combinations but just will not go in

Upon measurement I can see why.....there just isn't enough clearance....that just ain't gonna do-it!










Even the lens is pretty ropey when fitted....sure it goes in Ok but upon tightening the lens holder it will not screw down completely and leaves about a 1.5mm gap.....mecahnically it works but looks *****!


















Going to get onto Kaidomain and see what they say, anyone else had issues with fitment?

Gonna go and sulk first though :sadwalk:


----------



## William_Wilson

Boxbrownie said:


> Got home today and my bits were waiting for me....  but....and its a big BUT the bits don't fit :cry2:
> 
> I don't know if my Mags are too old or what but the fitment is a few thou too big to slide into the MagLite holder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my MagLites.....genuine ML of course, tried all combinations but just will not go in
> 
> Upon measurement I can see why.....there just isn't enough clearance....that just ain't gonna do-it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the lens is pretty ropey when fitted....sure it goes in Ok but upon tightening the lens holder it will not screw down completely and leaves about a 1.5mm gap.....mecahnically it works but looks *****!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to get onto Kaidomain and see what they say, anyone else had issues with fitment?
> 
> Gonna go and sulk first though :sadwalk:


Try running a bit of emery cloth around the inside lip of the tube and see if that will round off the opening enough to get the bulb in. 

Later,

William


----------



## Boxbrownie

Yep tried that.....and am loath to turn down the CREE fitment at all of course. I do not understand why it is such a tight clearance (or no clearance!) as there is little or no mechanical strength needed there.....I don't have a blind reamer to hand either or I could just open up the MagLite a little...but then again WTF should I? :huh:


----------



## blackandgolduk

It's a tight fit on mine - try lining it up and then using some force. From your measurements it should fit. The lens is thicker, so it will leave a gap but mine came with a rubber gasket to fill the gap.


----------



## jasonm

Mine was tight but not scary so...And mine came with a rubber o ring for that gap too... :huh:


----------



## pg tips

jasonm said:


> Mine was tight but not scary so...And mine came with a rubber o ring for that gap too... :huh:


I think your in the wrong forum again Jase!


----------



## jasonm

I was waiting for someone to comment, so surprised it took so long


----------



## pg tips

I've only just got home :lol:


----------



## Zephod

On the subject of torches I dont know if you have ever seen this site http://www.cones-stuff.co.uk/ but thats one serious collection of torches and watches :lol:


----------



## Boxbrownie

I think the rubber O ring is just a replacement for the existing one, if I fit the O ring in the "gap" and tighten the ring up until the lens stops rattling (ie tight) the O ring pops out of the gap and is pretty useless.....

As for the clearance, just not enough 1/100th of a mm isn't going to happen.....regardless of how skilled thos little chinese workers were  I reckon if I bore out 3 or 4/100ths maybe then it'll be a nice snug fit.......bloomin'ell we usually use 1/2mm as a clearance :lol:

I have emailed them.....but I reckon it'll be a slight releiving of metal somewhere on mine before the bits will fit.

Annoying thing is I am off for a couple of weeks from Thursday and now not enough time to get it into the machine shop for a bit of unofficial fettling :cry2:

Should have stuck to bleedin' watches! :lol:


----------



## unlcky alf

I've been looking at various supplier's web sites over the last few days David, I noticed on a couple of them it said to email them if your mag was over 20 years old, as the mod may not fit. Perhaps you've fallen foul of a minor change in the design.

I've no idea how to tell how old my 3D is, but it could well be 20+ years, does anyone know how you can tell? When I searched for "dating a maglite" I just got loads of lonely hearts sites, I like torches but that's going a bit too far.


----------



## Stan

David,

Do the serial numbers of your Maglites have a "D" in front of them or is there just a number?

Mag Instrument changed the design of the D cell Mags in the 1980's and some of the dimensions changed, though I'm not sure if they altered the bulb holder.

I looked at the video showing how to fit the unit you have on the supplier's website and it did seem to be an interference fit that need a solid push, but not anything as drastic as you seem to be facing.

If your Mags are of the older type then the heat sink on the module won't contact the barrel of the torch because it will be wider than the current versions of the D cell Mag.

Dunno, I'm just speculating here. :blink:

Edit: Seems like Simon pipped me to the post.


----------



## BondandBigM

Boxbrownie said:


> As for the clearance, just not enough 1/100th of a mm isn't going to happen.....regardless of how skilled thos little chinese workers were  I reckon if I bore out 3 or 4/100ths maybe then it'll be a nice snug fit.......


Is this still torches your on about or bit's for the Space Shuttle

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Stan

BondandBigM said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the clearance, just not enough 1/100th of a mm isn't going to happen.....regardless of how skilled thos little chinese workers were  I reckon if I bore out 3 or 4/100ths maybe then it'll be a nice snug fit.......
> 
> 
> 
> Is this still torches your on about or bit's for the Space Shuttle
> 
> :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

  

Cor blimey!

Could there have been a Maglite on a spaceship? Could Maglite be the "Omega" of torches (flashlights, for the colonials)?

Where can I get a signed one? 

I am joking, but joking apart I reckon any torch taken in to Earth orbit would be better to weigh as much as a gnat's nuts rather than the heavy stuff Mag Instruments makes.

We've had space watches done to death, anyone care to start a thread on space torches? :lol:


----------



## unlcky alf

Thanks for the confirmation Stan, it seems I have the old type (No "D" prefix). Looks like I may have to buy another torch..... woe is me :lol:


----------



## Stan

Having said that, I've a new 2D cell Maglite on its way to me because the kitchen torch needs to be replaced (it's buggered after 20 years of neglect and abuse). That's my excuse.

I reckon the wife can handle the larger size. h34r:

I wanted a smaller one, and in a different colour to the original anyway.

The new one is in Silver and I have an upgrade path for it.


----------



## Stan

unlcky alf said:


> Thanks for the confirmation Stan, it seems I have the old type (No "D" prefix). Looks like I may have to buy another torch..... woe is me :lol:


That's bad news Simon, a bit like "having" to but a new watch. :lol: h34r:

The latest LED Maglites have a "DL" prefix to the serial number and have a non- replaceable bulb. We won't see them in the UK for some time, they're not that common in the States yet.

I don't know what kind of warranty there will be with the latest MagLeds or if there will still be a lifetime clause. That could make them less attractive than they have been if it goes that way.

I like Maglites, I hope they don't mess up their original ethos.


----------



## Boxbrownie

My Mags are indeed the "D" prefix versions (well I am assuming so as I can only check the one I have here at work right now, as they were "bought" at the same time :lol: ) so I assume the conversions are supposed to fit cleanly.....hmmmm.....I hate it when a plan DOESN'T come together :bb:

OK then, tonight it'll be out with a piece of turned dowel and some 600 grit wrapped around some rubber.....sounds nice eh? :lol:


----------



## Boxbrownie

Stan said:


> David,
> 
> I looked at the video showing how to fit the unit you have on the supplier's website and it did seem to be an interference fit that need a solid push, but not anything as drastic as you seem to be facing.


Difficult to get a good firm push on it as its a sprung holder, not sure I want to "crush" the spring quite that much....but then again hey-ho who gives a toss! :lol:

Its GOING to fit......oh yes, it will.


----------



## Griff

blackandgolduk said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've fitted LED upgrades to my AA and 3D Maglites. Not bad
> 
> For outdoors though my Fenix TK20 is way more impressive
> 
> 
> 
> Which did you fit out of interest? The Cree Q5 upgrade for the Mag should blow most things out of the water!
Click to expand...

nite ize 1

The back switch bit which screws in on the AA version is really handy

nite ize 2


----------



## feenix

Griff said:


> blackandgolduk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've fitted LED upgrades to my AA and 3D Maglites. Not bad
> 
> For outdoors though my Fenix TK20 is way more impressive
> 
> 
> 
> Which did you fit out of interest? The Cree Q5 upgrade for the Mag should blow most things out of the water!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nite ize 1
> 
> nite ize 2
Click to expand...

I fitted the one watt kit with IQ switch to my AA maglight Griff, great light and the added flexibility of the IQ switch puts the Maglight back to the forefront of my tool box.


----------



## Griff

Yes, its not bad at all, but as I say compared to my Fenix TK20 the latter is much more impressive. Superbly powerful light and great outdoors


----------



## Stan

Griff said:


> blackandgolduk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've fitted LED upgrades to my AA and 3D Maglites. Not bad
> 
> For outdoors though my Fenix TK20 is way more impressive
> 
> 
> 
> Which did you fit out of interest? The Cree Q5 upgrade for the Mag should blow most things out of the water!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nite ize 1
> 
> The back switch bit which screws in on the AA version is really handy
> 
> nite ize 2
Click to expand...

I love the Niteize 1watt PR bulb, it's the best universal D and C cell LED replacement bulb I've found. It isn't the best "upgrade" bulb for a Maglite though, just a better bet than the Krypton bulb Mag Instruments originally supplied. Not more powerful. 

The best (in light output terms) over the counter upgrade for the AA MiniMag seems to be the Terralux TLE-5EX, from what I've read. I also like the look of the Terralux TLE-300M which is a true upgrade in output power for the 4 to 6 D cell Maglites.

They can be found here for UK residents:-

http://www.thetorchsite.co.uk/index.html

I prefer the Niteize 1 watt bulb to the Terralux TLE-1F MiniStar1, based on the tests that "Bigwaffles" did over on CPF, it has more light output whilst sacrificing very little run time. I've put the Niteize 1watt into a couple of really old (horrible) torches and it improved their capabilities by at least an order of magnitude.

There are better LED upgrades for C and D cell Maglites but they often cost much more and may not be immediately available. They will also cost a lot more money, did I say that? 

I don't have any experience of the Maglite upgrade module that James posted, or of it's supplier, but I'd like to see how it works in a basic Maglite of suitable configuration rather than with the fancy lens on the front.


----------



## Stan

Boxbrownie said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> David,
> 
> I looked at the video showing how to fit the unit you have on the supplier's website and it did seem to be an interference fit that need a solid push, but not anything as drastic as you seem to be facing.
> 
> 
> 
> Difficult to get a good firm push on it as its a sprung holder, not sure I want to "crush" the spring quite that much....but then again hey-ho who gives a toss! :lol:
> 
> Its GOING to fit......oh yes, it will.
Click to expand...

David,

Did you manage to get the module to fit? If so, how's it performing?


----------



## thunderbolt

feenix said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for my new parts for my Maglite, 14 days since I ordered them and no response to 3 emails. :taz: :taz: :taz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting here too.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what sellers guys, let everyone know who is fast and who takes their time.
Click to expand...

My new spares finally arrived this morning, ordered from a company called All Outdoor. Order placed and paid for on the 22 April. I ordered a xenon bulb and the dozy [email protected] sent a twin pack of krypton bulbs. :blink: Great innit.


----------



## Stan

thunderbolt said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for my new parts for my Maglite, 14 days since I ordered them and no response to 3 emails. :taz: :taz: :taz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting here too.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what sellers guys, let everyone know who is fast and who takes their time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My new spares finally arrived this morning, ordered from a company called All Outdoor. Order placed and paid for on the 22 April. I ordered a xenon bulb and the dozy [email protected] sent a twin pack of krypton bulbs. :blink: Great innit.
Click to expand...

I've dealt with them before, they seem a bit dozy to me. For genuine Mag spares try http://www.brewstersbatteries.co.uk/

They seem okay.


----------



## thunderbolt

Stan said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for my new parts for my Maglite, 14 days since I ordered them and no response to 3 emails. :taz: :taz: :taz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting here too.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what sellers guys, let everyone know who is fast and who takes their time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My new spares finally arrived this morning, ordered from a company called All Outdoor. Order placed and paid for on the 22 April. I ordered a xenon bulb and the dozy [email protected] sent a twin pack of krypton bulbs. :blink: Great innit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've dealt with them before, they seem a bit dozy to me. For genuine Mag spares try http://www.brewstersbatteries.co.uk/
> 
> They seem okay.
Click to expand...

Thanks for that Stan, I'll give them a go for some extra bits I need.


----------



## jasonm

Ive just found my Mini-Maglite after about 2 years being lost!

So Im treating my old mate to a upgrade 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270453667892&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

And also the same seller has the push switch mod too... :yes:

Ill let you know how it is .....


----------



## feenix

jasonm said:


> Ive just found my Mini-Maglite after about 2 years being lost!
> 
> So Im treating my old mate to a upgrade
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270453667892&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> And also the same seller has the push switch mod too... :yes:
> 
> Ill let you know how it is .....


Love the push switch mod :cheers:


----------



## Stan

Take care when fitting the new reflector Jase, don't tighten the bezel down too hard or you might put too much pressure on the reflector and crack it.

The TLE- 5EX is a real belter, the tail switch makes a tremendous difference too. :yes:


----------



## lewjamben

I've been looking at the Tiablo A7 IDC CREE R2. Does anyone have one of these and would you recommend it? 230 Lumens is fantastic if it actually achieves that!


----------



## Stan

Lew,

If you go to Candle Power Forums and type â€œTiablo A7â€ in to the search function it will bring up at least one good review of this light.


----------



## lewjamben

Cheers, Stan. I'll do that.


----------



## jasonm

Stan said:


> Take care when fitting the new reflector Jase, don't tighten the bezel down too hard or you might put too much pressure on the reflector and crack it.
> 
> The TLE- 5EX is a real belter, the tail switch makes a tremendous difference too. :yes:


Thanks for the advice Stan, I was hoping it would be here today but it isnt....


----------



## jasonm

Got the LED upgrade and the tail switch through, the LED is a great upgrade, in the words of a mate, 'makes a great torch a bit better'...

However, I make a mistake with the tail switch, I bought the AA Mini-Maglite version, not the AAA one, so the first person to posts a photo of their 2 cell AA MiniMag with one of their watches can have it


----------



## feenix

jasonm said:


> However, I make a mistake with the tail switch, I bought the AA Mini-Maglite version, not the AAA one, so the first person to posts a photo of their 2 cell AA MiniMag with one of their watches can have it


Nice one Jason or hard luck Jason . I've already got the mod fitted though so I'll leave this one open to all the other members.


----------



## pg tips

you didn't say it had to be a recent pic


----------



## jasonm

No I didnt paul :tongue2:

See you soon, or Ill drop it in next time Im passing :thumbsup:


----------



## spankone

I've got 2 spare 2xAA mini maglite, and I've Been thinking! :man_in_love:

if you modded 2 torches and used them together will that effectivly double you lumens out put? :hunter: my idea is to mod and use 2 mini mags for night riding instead of spanking silly money on a hope vision 1 or exposure joystick that bang out 240 lumens for 3 hours on max

I'm going to mod one first with the 140 lumens TLE-5Ex MiniStar2 to see what its like before I do the second torch. that way if I find it not up to the job atleast I've still got an f-ing cool torch :thumbup:


----------



## pg tips

jasonm said:


> No I didnt paul :tongue2:
> 
> See you soon, or Ill drop it in next time Im passing :thumbsup:


 :cool2: suppose I'd better buy the upgraded lamp now


----------



## spankone

ordered the led's and switch watch this space :focus:


----------



## spankone

any want a trade my watch fora maglite

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=47216


----------



## spankone

sorted i've got a red one on the way that I can arse about with to :bangin: might fit a red lense, switch and led to it for my rear light


----------



## spankone

the stuff arrived from the torch site good service and a dead easy mod took five minutes to do both minimags

i'll post pictures once i've finished the final stage

:thumbsup:


----------



## spankone




----------



## spankone

So I Grab some bits from the torch site to build my bargin helmet mounted torches, the only reason this was a cheaper option is because I already had the ni-mh rechargable batt's and the torches. if I had to buy them then it would have been cheaper to buy a proper light for my bike but at Â£40 for I'm happy enough for out put to cost ratio

I'll test the rig out to night to see if it all works proper lol





































I removed the do not remove tab 'cause it part of switch and I didn't want to the twist on switch any more because I've put on the button switch


----------



## spankone

the led plugged straight in










so did the new refector

old cap vs new cap/switch


----------



## spankone

led upgrade










old bulb










one led is brighter than the other I've contact the supply to see what he can sort out


----------



## spankone

old inner tube and 2 cable ties hold it together with an elastic toggle to fix it to the helmet


----------



## spankone

one led is deffo brighter than the other once thats sorted it should be amazin

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v201/spankone/bmw%20power%20cup%20and%20moto%20gp/?start=0


----------



## jasonm

Great job Martyn!!!

Look forward to hearing how it is out on the road!


----------



## BondandBigM

jasonm said:


> Look forward to hearing how it is out on the road!


You might be but I'm not sure about the first car driver that gets blinded and ends up in a ditch h34r: I was nearly off the road one dark morning blinded by a **** on a push bike that came towards me from a side road lit up like Blackpool Illuminations. Fortunately my truck was bigger than him :wink2:


----------



## spankone

lol well its raining here and i've just rembered I've got no rear light yet, but I've given it a blast in the garden and I'm more than pleased with it. just a shame that I've got nothing to compare it to so I've got no idea if its as good as the badass lights that I want it to compete with


----------



## spankone

discovered that we have bats, when playing in the dark last night :clap:


----------



## pg tips

The battery went on my work torch last night so had to grab my emergengy mag (the blue one in the picture I posted) and suddenly realised how **** the light output is :lol:


----------



## ETCHY

Just been looking at a few torch reviews on the 'net 

I think I need one (a Fenix looks likely) can anyone tell me what the difference is between a smooth & an "orange peel" lens?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Stan

ETCHY said:


> Just been looking at a few torch reviews on the 'net
> 
> I think I need one (a Fenix looks likely) can anyone tell me what the difference is between a smooth & an "orange peel" lens?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Most incan bulbs and certain LEDs produce ringy artifacts with smooth reflectors but orange peel reflectors tend to reduce such artifacts at the expense of a small amount of output and throw.

Itâ€™s a matter of taste really, I prefer orange peel with most Cree LED lights.


----------



## ETCHY

Stan said:


> ETCHY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just been looking at a few torch reviews on the 'net
> 
> I think I need one (a Fenix looks likely) can anyone tell me what the difference is between a smooth & an "orange peel" lens?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Most incan bulbs and certain LEDs produce ringy artifacts with smooth reflectors but orange peel reflectors tend to reduce such artifacts at the expense of a small amount of output and throw.
> 
> Itâ€™s a matter of taste really, I prefer orange peel with most Cree LED lights.
Click to expand...

Cheers for the info' Stan :thumbsup:

Dave

:grin:


----------



## spankone

I've just picked up a 2Dcell mag and order some bit's pics to follow in a few weeks


----------



## johnbaz

i have a Fenix T1 (won it in a comp!!)

it's amazing how much throw it has compared to incandescent lamps B)

here it is strapped under the barrel of my Diana 52...










and here's a vid of one just about coping with ten tonnes of pressure 

it gives up the ghost at 20,500 lbs

it takes ages to get to the crushing bit....






john


----------



## Stan

Sounds like you've got a project going on there Martyn, any hints as to what, or is it a secret until the bits turn up? If so I do understand mate. :naughty:


----------



## spankone

well I've got a 2Dcell maglite on my desk and a p7 led and heatsink in the post just need to make my mind up on power source and if i'm going to run it Direct from the batterys or with a driver.


----------



## Stan

spankone said:


> well I've got a 2Dcell maglite on my desk and a p7 led and heatsink in the post just need to make my mind up on power source and if i'm going to run it Direct from the batterys or with a driver.


That's a nice mod Martyn, keep us posted on your progress and in particular your choice of power. I've just ordered a pair of Trustfire (protected) 14500 Lith- ions and a Trustfire TR- 001 charger for the Akoray K106. This is my first toe dip in the rechargeable Lith- ion arena, I've read all the advice so I should be up to speed (I hope).:wink1:

If I get any explosions, I'll report back if I'm able.


----------



## spankone

I'll keep you informed fella, you'll have to wait though parts take ages


----------



## enbee23

Great thread :thumbsup:

Its amazing what blokes will find to obsess about!


----------



## Stan

spankone said:


> I'll keep you informed fella, you'll have to wait though parts take ages


I understand Martyn.

I havenâ€™t ordered from KaiDomain for a couple of months so I donâ€™t know what the turn round is. DealExtreme has turned around my last order in ten days for an â€œin stockâ€ item, they are backed up due to the last Chinese holiday celebration, it seems.

BestOfferBuy, on the other hand, has shipped may last two â€œin stockâ€orders within three days.

BoB seems to have a better/ faster lead- time at the moment, assuming the products and prices are compatible.

Just a heads- up for those interested.:wink1:


----------



## Stan

enbee23 said:


> Its amazing what blokes will find to obsess about!


You're absolutely right!

I try to keep an obsession going for at least a year, if I can't, I haven't put enough effort in to it.

Never mind what it costs.


----------



## BondandBigM

Big M turned up yesterday with another bag full of those stupid candles, I'm beginning to think a couple of torches would be a cheaper option, I hope she gives up in a lot less than a year


----------



## spankone

I've ordered the heat sink and led from britelumens the rest I can source in the uk fingers crossed,


----------



## Julian Latham

Stan said:


> ..... I've just ordered a pair of Trustfire (protected) 14500 Lith- ions and a Trustfire TR- 001 charger for the Akoray K106. This is my first toe dip in the rechargeable Lith- ion arena, I've read all the advice so I should be up to speed (I hope).:wink1:
> 
> If I get any explosions, I'll report back if I'm able.


Stan,

Bit of a thick question, but I don't want to naff my torch ........... are the above batteries alternatives to 1.5v alkaline AA batteries ?

TIA

Julian (L)


----------



## spankone

> WARNING: THIS BATTERY IS NOT MEANT TO BE A DIRECT REPLACEMENT FOR AA ALKALINE/NIMH BATTERIES IN CONSUMER DEVICES. THESE LITHIUM ION BATTERIES OPERATE AT MORE THAN TWICE THE VOLTAGE OF AN ALKALINE BATTERY AND 3 TIMES THE VOLTAGE OF A NIMH CELL AND MAY DAMAGE OR DESTROY YOUR DEVICE.


nicked from online So i guess you need to make sure what ever your using them for can take it,


----------



## Julian Latham

spankone said:


> WARNING: THIS BATTERY IS NOT MEANT TO BE A DIRECT REPLACEMENT FOR AA ALKALINE/NIMH BATTERIES IN CONSUMER DEVICES. THESE LITHIUM ION BATTERIES OPERATE AT MORE THAN TWICE THE VOLTAGE OF AN ALKALINE BATTERY AND 3 TIMES THE VOLTAGE OF A NIMH CELL AND MAY DAMAGE OR DESTROY YOUR DEVICE.
> 
> 
> 
> nicked from online So i guess you need to make sure what ever your using them for can take it,
Click to expand...

Thank you.


----------



## Stan

Hi Julian,

You can't substitute 14500 cell for NiMh or alkaline batteries unless the torch has been designed to run on the higher voltage (nominally) 3.7V as opposed to 1.5/ 1.2v. You would kill a Romisen RC- N3 (or P3) stone dead if you did.

I wouldn't normally post links to CPF but in this case I'll make an exception, in the interests of preventing the improper use of Lithium based batteries. They can vent flame or explode if abused!!

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=235164

I use NiMh LSD batteries, Sanyo Eneloop for example, in my torches that were designed for alkaline batteries and find them first rate. The RC- N3 runs perfectly with these batteries.


----------



## enbee23

Stan said:


> enbee23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its amazing what blokes will find to obsess about!
> 
> 
> 
> You're absolutely right!
> 
> I try to keep an obsession going for at least a year, if I can't, I haven't put enough effort in to it.
> 
> Never mind what it costs.
Click to expand...

Know where you're coming from.

In the past, I've spent too much on various old cars and even more on tweaky hifi gear...

Friends and family despair but when you're on a mission to get it right, reason goes out the window :lol:


----------



## spankone

my 2xD cell mag mod was going to cost me Â£60 but now its looking more like Â£150 :thumbsdown: but I've started now and it still is cheaper than the lights I wanted to buy for my bike


----------



## spankone

ok I've set my sights on modding a 2D mag because of its nice size, I wanted to run run it direct drive and it seemed to do that my best option was to run 3xC cells. it seems that a better option considering that I dont have any C cells or charger is to go to 2x18650 cells instead, with a DW buck converter.

afterall I've all way's been told build it once and build it right!

the shopping list

4x18650 = 2xspares

charger

P7 D***I

Britelumens Heatsink

Buck converter

Battery adapters

Epoxy

thermal paste

total cost is nearly Â£100 bit more than I wanted to spend but build it once build it right means I have to spend a bit extra

any thing else / recomend

most anoying thing is having to buy all the best from different shops that aren't uk based could be weeks before I can finish this project :thumbsdown:


----------



## spankone

well its built still waiting on the 18650 batterys though,

I'm not going to post a build thread but if you want to know how its done check out these links

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=238641

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=195358

link to my pictures, can't wait to test it tonight :to_become_senile:

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v201/spankone/modified%20maglite%202%20D%20cell/


----------



## spankone

sorry i'm not around much atm i've gotten carried away with this torch thing,

my new nitecore d10



















its 1xAA and a wicked little pocket light


----------



## Stan

Well done Martyn, the D10 is a lovely piece of workmanship.

Iâ€™ve got a new light too, and itâ€™s really dreadful. Made in the DDR back in the 1980â€™s is this three D cell Narva (yep, the same company thatâ€™s now famous for vehicle lighting).

In all fairness it isnâ€™t too bad compared with others of its ilk, the output is very similar to a 2D cell Maglite running a krypton bulb.

I considered upgrading it but the only screw fit E10 LED bulb costs around 12 quid and I donâ€™t think itâ€™s worth it. Iâ€™ve given the old girl a spruce up with some Autosol and a brand new bulb, thatâ€™s as far as it goes.

Why did I buy it? I had exactly the same model in Blue back in 1983, so itâ€™s a nostalgia trip I suppose.

Sellerâ€™s picture:-


----------



## mjolnir

spankone said:


> my new nitecore d10


Now that looks just about perfect. I want one :yes:

Would you mind letting me know where you got it? What are your impressions of it?


----------



## Stan

mjolnir said:


> spankone said:
> 
> 
> 
> my new nitecore d10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that looks just about perfect. I want one :yes:
> 
> Would you mind letting me know where you got it? What are your impressions of it?
Click to expand...

You have PM Rob.


----------



## mjolnir

Cheers Stan :thumbsup:

Something else to help drain my bank account


----------



## Stan

mjolnir said:


> Cheers Stan :thumbsup:
> 
> Something else to help drain my bank account


Tell me about it. 

A torch of any kind is a joy to own, even a cheap East German one. 

I've put an order in for a Fenix TK40 for crimbo, I doubt I'll get one though. Not that I'm too bothered.:wink1:


----------



## mjolnir

Stan said:


> I've put an order in for a Fenix TK40 for crimbo


That's very nice. just been reading up over on CPF.

I'm always amazed at the smaller companies and one man bands putting out excellent gear. I was reading a thread over on Singletrackworld where a guys designed a bike light and had the cases CNC'd and is putting it into production himself.

I believe it's somewhere around the 2000 around lumen mark . They're some scorched retinas.


----------



## jasonm

Great stuff Martyn, I do read your latest torch posts with much interest but dont always reply, I keep meaning to take a photo of my 'collection' too :bag:


----------



## spankone

lol cheers I feel like a full on geek atm I'm about to buy another just need to justify why i need it


----------



## spankone




----------



## feenix

Been a while since we had any movement on this thread so I thought I'd just pop in this little gem from deal extreme.

sku.3262 is a three way torch, for around Â£3. It has your standard white light torch, a red laser pointer facility, but best of all a good UV facility. Ideal for charging your luminous markers for those 'glow in the dark' pics.

Torch comes in both black and silver colour. And the quality is amazing for such a low price. Feels really solid. Battery life seems pretty good. It takes three AAA cells, but as the lights are LEDs they last a good length of time.


----------



## spankone

I've got a bored out surefire 6p on its way with a modded led drop in. can't wait


----------



## Robin S

feenix said:


> Been a while since we had any movement on this thread so I thought I'd just pop in this little gem from deal extreme.
> 
> sku.3262 is a three way torch, for around Â£3. It has your standard white light torch, a red laser pointer facility, but best of all a good UV facility. Ideal for charging your luminous markers for those 'glow in the dark' pics.
> 
> Torch comes in both black and silver colour. And the quality is amazing for such a low price. Feels really solid. Battery life seems pretty good. It takes three AAA cells, but as the lights are LEDs they last a good length of time.


Looks useful, but only place I could find it online was a US dealer. can it be bought in the UK?


----------



## spankone

most of this stuff comes in from china but they are ok


----------



## feenix

Robin S said:


> Looks useful, but only place I could find it online was a US dealer. can it be bought in the UK?


Straight out of Hong Kong, takes a couple of weeks typically to arrive from dealextreme.com but I've used them plenty of times and they are reliable.


----------



## Stan

Deal Extreme is pretty reliable if a little slow; but they havenâ€™t failed me yet.

It seems my DMM is failing me though and some of the current readings are not accurate.

Please ignore any current measurements Iâ€™ve done on torches reviewed until I can verify them.

On a new (borrowed)DMM I got a current reading on a 14500 in the Uniquefire AA- S1 of 1.25A as compared to 1.78A on my meter. That's a big difference, not to be taken lightly when dealing with LithIon cells.

1.25A on a 14500 is pretty much what a long distance mate also got on his sample of this torch.

It looks like my meter is buggered.


----------



## jasonm

Right...

This is getting silly :bangin: :fish:

Ive just ordered the *UniqueFire HS-802 Cree R2-WC 2-Mode 230-Lumen LED Flashlight * from DealEx.....

Thats 3 en route.........  to add to the loads I already have....

No more........

Honest........


----------



## feenix

jasonm said:


> No more........
> 
> Honest........


Course there won't be, we all believe you Jason


----------



## lewjamben

After reading a few of Stan's reviews, I bought an A(N)koray K106 and it finally arrived today. Although I'm very impressed with it - especially for the price - it does appear to have one fault.

When on the high mode, it flickers alot - sometimes quite badly. Is there any way that I can remedy this? It's only running on 1.2v Ni-Cd batteries at the moment. Could this be the problem?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## moosejam

I was always tempted to buy those million candlepower torches, sounds awesome but never did so no idea if they live up to expectations.


----------



## Stan

lewjamben said:


> After reading a few of Stan's reviews, I bought an A(N)koray K106 and it finally arrived today. Although I'm very impressed with it - especially for the price - it does appear to have one fault.
> 
> When on the high mode, it flickers alot - sometimes quite badly. Is there any way that I can remedy this? It's only running on 1.2v Ni-Cd batteries at the moment. Could this be the problem?
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


Sorry Lew, Iâ€™ve only just spotted this.

It sounds like a poor contact somewhere, try cleaning the threads with meths or something similar. Try unscrewing the switch and cleaning those threads too. The â€œpillâ€ can be removed from the head by using needle node pliers or a set of tweezers inserted into the small cut outs at the edge of the pill and unscrewing it. Clean those threads too when the pill is out.

If that doesnâ€™t work Iâ€™d send it back as there might be a fault with the electronics.

Best of luck.


----------



## Stan

moosejam said:


> I was always tempted to buy those million candlepower torches, sounds awesome but never did so no idea if they live up to expectations.


I know the type you mean, I had one some years ago and it was okay, up to a point. The cheap ones do put out quite a bit of "floody" light but get hot very quickly (plastic lenses, reflectors and bodies)and the instructions recommend you don't run them for more than a few minutes at a time. I ran mine for more than the recommended five minutes and the lens started to warp. :lol:

If you buy one, get a branded one that has a warranty, I would.

They're not bad at keeping you chips warm on a cold night.


----------



## spankone

lets keep this moving

surefire 6P, brought from a member on candle power forums he bored out body so that can now hold a 18650 lion battery. and the drop in module was brought from another member. all shipped from america for less then a standard one brought from the uk. it should handle 500 lumens for 1.5 hours on good batterys













































more pics here

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v201/spankone/modified%20maglite%202%20D%20cell/


----------



## Stan

Bugger, I missed this too.

Martyn, thatâ€™s a top quality host you have there but Iâ€™m not sure what the P60 modules is that you have. It looks like there are two emitters in it, although I could be as blind as I am absent minded.

Any info on the module would be very interesting.

Iâ€™m going to do a "toe in the water" with P60 host after new year (to avoid the postal blockage) and it will probably be a Romisen RC M4, it has a good rep for mechanical build and enough mass not to be a hand burner with a high output module. There are less well made P60 hosts that come with Cree R2 modules rather than the M4s P4, but the whole point of a P60 host is the durability of the body, imo. I can upgrade the P60 module at any time, of course.

I donâ€™t see the point of buying a poorly made P60 host; that defeats the object of their ability to be upgraded. The M4 should be good enough for a few upgrades and runs on 18650s as well.

Itâ€™s a shame Surefire is still totally reliant on CR123A cells, weâ€™ll have to look to China for 18650 (native) P60 hosts, unless Iâ€™m mistaken?


----------



## spankone

your right its got 2 xpg emitters made by nailbender on candlepower tis an od drop in that has no hot spot a such and a slight doughnut that you cant see out side. great spread though


----------



## Stan

A heads up lads.

I received an Akoray K106 http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16607 and it seems to be the original version and not the three mode programmable version that many people raved about. This makes it less good value than http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.28546 , and much less of a bargain than the Uniquefire AA- S1 at US$10 for a single mode light http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.24220 .

SKU 16607 in its current form from DX isnâ€™t worth buying, imo, the light output from the other SKUs mentioned is better either on LSD NiMh or 14500s in my tests.

What a shame Akoray changed SKU 16607; I was looking forward to a 3 mode programmable torch for 15 quid.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

I have a Fenix TK11 in my drawer and a LD01 Stainless Steel on my keyring. I have had an Arc and a Surefire, they are nice but I think Fenix has the best value for money - very high quality for a reasonable cost.


----------



## Stan

I hope you're all enjoying the longest night of the year? 






Get those lights out lads!

I'm not, it's too bloody freezy.:wink1:


----------



## spankone




----------



## spankone

I'm planning another build just like this but with an external batttery pack


----------



## jasonm

My Crees...

The big Maglite has the Cree conversion with the huge lens, The one on the left is brilliant, the LED is deep in the body and so the reflector is at quite a acute angle and so it focuses really tight, its like a light sabre, heavy on the batteries though 

The next one was my first, its a Romison and is a great torch, the batteries have lasted for ages, the next two are for my bike, they have adjustable beams so are set on wide and are superb, I used these on my bike at Center Parcs at Christmas and they were awsome  I have them too close together though as the beams overlap too much ...

The next one is a small single AA battery one that is going to be kept in the car, the last one is another conversion, the classic AAA Mini-maglite .... Like a good mate said to me, 'it makes a great torch even better'

I do have lots of other torches, multi led bulbs and a few normal bulb ones but honestly, I cant see me ever using them again, once youve tried a Cree you will not go back.....Its like night and day ..... They are so cheap too! Ive been banned from getting any more but they are such great value for money...


----------



## Steve's Dad

I already have a Surefire 9p but whilst rummaging in the garage I found my lost Mini-Maglite (2xAA)

After a little research I have ordered this LED conversion from the States for $24.99 + $5.00 P+P










Link to the Ebay shop: LED Security Solutions

It is the TerraLUX TLE-5 Mini-Star2 EXTREME LED which they claim puts out 140 lumens, we'll see.

Apologies if this specific upgrade has already been covered.


----------



## spankone

missing in the pic is 3 mini mags another ti-key


----------



## lewjamben

I've only gone and lost my AKoray K-106. To be honest, I was having problems with it anyway!

Now I'm after something of the same size to compete with my mate's Fenix, but for up to Â£20! What would the torch aficionados recommend from the DX website?

MTIA

EDIT: BTW, the K-106 is supposed to be 230 lumens, but I don't believe that for a minute!


----------



## Guest

I've got the 200 lumen LED Lenser P7.

Amazes me how well it lives up to the hype!


----------



## sparrow

well, I've only got a few torches Sorry for the shameless nicking of images, I'm feeling lazy today!

LED Lenser P3,










P7 in Titanium










& P14










are my main torches these days

then Maglite 2aaa, 3D, 4D & 6D


----------



## Stan

lewjamben said:


> I've only gone and lost my AKoray K-106. To be honest, I was having problems with it anyway!
> 
> Now I'm after something of the same size to compete with my mate's Fenix, but for up to Â£20! What would the torch aficionados recommend from the DX website?
> 
> MTIA
> 
> EDIT: BTW, the K-106 is supposed to be 230 lumens, but I don't believe that for a minute!


Have a look at the Uniquefire S10 on DX, it's had some good reviews.

The K106 will ouput 180 lumens when run on a 14500 Lithium rechargeable but only about half that running on a NiMh or alkaline.


----------



## Sparks

Hi,

I have a couple of Maglites that run off AA cells. The Duracells that I've bought recently are too thick to go into the barrel without forcing them and are obviously difficult to remove. I also have the same problem with recently purchased NIMH rechargeble batteries.

Anyone else having problems with the size of modern AA batteries? Any information or advice welcome.

Thanks


----------



## sparrow

Sparks said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a couple of Maglites that run off AA cells. The Duracells that I've bought recently are too thick to go into the barrel without forcing them and are obviously difficult to remove. I also have the same problem with recently purchased NIMH rechargeble batteries.
> 
> Anyone else having problems with the size of modern AA batteries? Any information or advice welcome.
> 
> Thanks


 :umnik2: I have to say that's an interesting problem I've never come across - I don't think that batteries have changed size (or would be allowed to) because so many different things of different ages. Have you still got the batteries that came out of the maglite? Are they bigger than the new ones? Did you pick up the wrong sized batteries by mistake or has the maglite been squashed to make the barrel smaller?

All sounds a little worrying!


----------

